# Wooster Sherlock GT system



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Anybody using the Sherlock GT system of extension poles out there? I've seen painters with it on their roller cages. The idea is that you can swap things on/off your pole in a second and they don't spin or loosen off. I'm thinking it would be great to have one quick attachment system that works with all my sanders, brooms, nail spotter, corner roller, paint stuff etc.... instead of different poles for everything.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

The Wooster Sherlock kicks major ass, DO NOT buy the Purdy knockoff. 
The Purdy design utilizes slots where as the Wooster design utilizes holes.
Within a week of buying the Purdy mine formed a crack in between the slots and I haven't been able to use it at anything past half length since then so I don't break it completely.

I've used to Wooster ones EXTENSIVELY, and they work amazingly. The only one I broke was a few years old!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Good advice - thanks.

Any ideas on how to set it up to accept male fine thread ended tools like my Columbia nail spotter, and roller. I'm even thinking of buying the replacement part for the GT bayonet and just retrofitting my existing Columbia extension poles with the GT end rather than getting a whole new set of poles.

Many thanks,
D'S


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Extension-Poles/Pole-Sander-Adapter


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

handy


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

So you think it would be possible to have the tool + the Wall-board adapter + the Wooster GT conversion tip + GT Pole?

Only one way to find out. I think I'll e-mail Wooster to see if then can supply a more direct connection. Anyone know what that fine thread spec. would be called?

D'S


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, buy the GT pole. Attach the coarse to fine thread adapter to the GT tip, and then screw the adapter to the tool. 
I know it will work for the super sander, but not sure about other tools!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

How do I go about getting ColumbiaTechSupport's attention to this thread? They would be able to answer the thread adapter question.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

So I received my Wooster poles today, as well as their coarse thread adapters and the Wal-board adapters Checkers suggested(many thanks!) I was able to find everything on Amazon.com.

The adapters work as intended and I'm able to use the 3 poles (2-4',4-8', and 6-12') with all my sanding heads, nail spotters, corner roller, flusher ball, knock down knives, roller cages, dust-eater, brooms... EVERYTHING! They click on and off in seconds and are very secure. No more tripping over 10 different handles on a job.

You can find these poles for under $30 and the adapters for under $5.
Why buy the fancy extension handles from the autotool makers for over $100, when the Woosters are cheaper and work better. Wooster just needs to come up with another adapter that eliminates the Wal-board one and they'd have the ultiimate system.

Crap I just remembered something for the black widow thread too...

D'S


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a pic of some of the tools I use my Wooster poles with. Love this system and highly recommend it!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I was looking at these, same Idea , the supply house I deal from wants $80, Their called the rankee pole

here's 2 links http://www.drywallzone.com/rankee-deluxe-extension-pole-set.html

http://www.drywallzone.com/rankee-original-r0003-extension-pole.html


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry 2Buck but not the same idea at all. Each of those Rankee adapters would have to be threaded on and off each time you changed tools and would likely spin off as you were working. Notice how all my tools have the green adapters on them. The wooster adapters stay on the tools themselves and click on and off the poles with a small lever and pin system.

The fine threaded tools like roller and spotter have an additional adapter from Walboard but everything is locked on with loc-tite. 


Compare the price,
http://www.amazon.com/Wooster-Brush-R055-Sherlock-Extension/dp/B00004YOSU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1312352689&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Wooster-Brush-R042-Sherlock-Conversion/dp/B000I1QERY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1312353274&sr=8-5

http://www.amazon.com/Wal-board-Alum-Pole-Sander-Adapter/dp/B000PCCYIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1312353133&sr=1-1


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

oops


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

D's said:


> Anybody using the Sherlock GT system of extension poles out there? I've seen painters with it on their roller cages. The idea is that you can swap things on/off your pole in a second and they don't spin or loosen off. I'm thinking it would be great to have one quick attachment system that works with all my sanders, brooms, nail spotter, corner roller, paint stuff etc.... instead of different poles for everything.


I use the wooster gt system for painting and it is good.



Checkers said:


> The Wooster Sherlock kicks major ass, DO NOT buy the Purdy knockoff.
> The Purdy design utilizes slots where as the Wooster design utilizes holes.
> Within a week of buying the Purdy mine formed a crack in between the slots and I haven't been able to use it at anything past half length since then so I don't break it completely.
> 
> I've used to Wooster ones EXTENSIVELY, and they work amazingly. The only one I broke was a few years old!


Funny, I ground the nubs off the purdy cages with a grinder just so I could use them with a standard pole without an adapter.


----------

